# Fuel Reserve Question



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Almost ran out of gas today on my lunch break :slap:

I was wondering...

As you all know, the computer displays an estimate on miles remaining before you run out of gas. Well does that include the fuel reserve or not? 
I got pretty damn close to a few miles left and I rolled into the gas station with 1 mile left on the display :eeps:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Keep this in mind with your dash's display of "mileage left":

It is an average of the last 10-20 minutes of "driving style" that determines what the 'puter puts in the display for you. When it gets low, the accuracy goes down quite a bit.

For the future, I'd use the display up to ~50 miles or so and then stick to looking at your analog gas gauge from there on.

Our tanks hold 18.5 gallons, period...reserve included. That is what the display reads. I dunno why BMW uses the "reserve" term...might be more psycological I think. Perhaps I am wrong.

Chris


----------



## rs2k (Mar 18, 2003)

I can confirm what has already been stated by Agent99 as I nearly drove our brand new 530i out of gas this past Sunday. The last few miles, the OBC Range estimate jumped all around - 9, 6, 7, 5, 8, 4, and so on. Finally the display read 1 mile as I rolled up to the pump. This made me nervous because of what I had previously read in the Owner's Manual about damage to the catalytic converter. Fortunately, I did not actually run out of gas so I don't think any harm was done. (I hope :tsk

Sure enough, the tank accepted 17.9 gallons. My guess is that the so-called "reserve" of 2 gallons is what you have left when the gas light comes on. I also got an audible gong from the OBC at about the same time. I like Agent99's suggestion of trusting the OBC down to about 50 miles - then I'll be looking for one of my preferred stations. This was too close for comfort and I don't plan on doing that again. Oh well, at least now I know the limits.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks for the info guyz. You are both correct. I got to work in the morning and it said 18miles left. I get in the car to go to lunch and it jumped to 10, 9, 6, 3, 2, 1,:yikes: I could not believe my eyes. I will be watching that gauge from now on!
I was so worried about filling up and getting back in my car to make sure everything was alright, I forgot to see exactly how much the tank took. Im sure it was high 17's maybe even 18.1

Anyways, thanks again for the info agent & rs2k:bigpimp:


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

In a stupid attempt to drain my tank before putting in 100% 101 octane race gas, I drove with the "miles" indicator at --- once (as in, got to 3, 2, 1, 0, ---) for a good 2-3 miles. Never again!

-DanB



RCK said:


> *Thanks for the info guyz. You are both correct. I got to work in the morning and it said 18miles left. I get in the car to go to lunch and it jumped to 10, 9, 6, 3, 2, 1,:yikes: I could not believe my eyes. I will be watching that gauge from now on!
> I was so worried about filling up and getting back in my car to make sure everything was alright, I forgot to see exactly how much the tank took. Im sure it was high 17's maybe even 18.1
> 
> Anyways, thanks again for the info agent & rs2k:bigpimp: *


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

DanB said:


> *In a stupid attempt to drain my tank before putting in 100% 101 octane race gas, I drove with the "miles" indicator at --- once (as in, got to 3, 2, 1, 0, ---) for a good 2-3 miles. Never again!
> 
> -DanB *


:jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop:


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

RCK said:


> *:jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop: *


Well, I had one 5gal drum in the back, and the rest at the place where I buy it, so I wouldn't have been SOL... But it's never good to run dry, especially with a blower...

Lesson learned, thankfully not the expensive way!

-DanB


----------



## mola (Dec 18, 2001)

I've had my gas indicator tell me 11 / 10 miles or so thinking I can make my destination since the Nav shows 2 miles to go. I could hit the gas station on the way home.

During this trip to Eagle Glenn golf course where I had Tee time with a friend of mine... that's very ... particular... about being early for Tee Times.  Since I've been right on time to Tee off in the past and couple times have meet up on the 2nd hole  . 
I felt getting gas on the way home was the best thing to do.
(Ok It was over an hour drive to play golf... so not like I left home with an empty tank  )

Out of the blue while climbing a slight uphill grade I get a 7 miles to go then "---" as the Club house is within sight. Kind of freaky feeling if you ask me but understandable w/ the uphill grade.

Some cars gas guage may pass the E mark with couple of gal of fuel left. Our cars... the needle almost looks like I have 1/4 tank due to the V guage instead of a > top to bottom guage. You know the needle showing \ doesn't really look like it's empty. 

Since then, I try to fill up before the light comes on... if the light comes on, I get gas right away.


----------



## justcor (Apr 6, 2003)

Sheez Mola ya night owl.

Last edited by mola on 05-08-2003 at 02:33 AM


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Yeah...and his post STILL needs editing! :rofl:

Chris


----------



## mola (Dec 18, 2001)

Ågent99 said:


> *Yeah...and his post STILL needs editing! :rofl:
> 
> Chris  *


What do you expect with 2 am posts?  

I tell you working East Coast and West Coast times are killing me...


----------



## justcor (Apr 6, 2003)

So that is 5am to 5pm PST so what....  Why 2am?


----------

